# First Bacon in the new smokehouse



## mudslinger2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I thought I would share my first bacon experience in the newly completed smokehouse.

It all started at the beginning of the month with this tuff guy













100MEDIA$IMAG1748.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






Well he wasn't so tuff













20131125_183328.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013


















20131125_183321.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013


















20131125_183315.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






So we stuck the bacon, hocks and the hams in Pop's Brine













20131214_112034.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






38 degrees two weeks ready to dry













20131214_114902.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013


















20131214_113750.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






Into the smokehouse for two hours to dry













20131214_123400 (1).jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013


















20131214_132220 (1).jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






On The Smoke with Apple and Alder













20131215_124946.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






8 hours in not getting the color I was looking for













20131215_132046.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






16 hours on the smoke I think we got it













20131216_174227.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013


















20131216_175358.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013


















20131216_175445.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 23, 2013






Time for a rest then slicing and packaging.

More to come and thanks for looking.

Mudslinger


----------



## foamheart (Dec 23, 2013)

What an excellent way to keep from being underfoot and stay out of sight the day before Christmas Eve.

I salute a genius!

/Salute


----------



## mudslinger2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you Foamheart, that was an awesome compliment.


----------



## mudslinger2 (Dec 26, 2013)

We'll it all rested for three days,  time for slicing and packaging.













20131217_204114.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 26, 2013


















20131217_195559.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 26, 2013






A few end pieces for the test













20131217_201929.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 26, 2013






absolutely wonderful













20131226_135702.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 26, 2013


















20131226_135707.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Dec 26, 2013






Hope you all enjoyed. On the brine for next weekend I will be doing 15 lbs Buckboard and 21 lbs Canadian bacon see you then.

Mudslinger


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2013)

Mudslinger that looks great!!! very nice color,


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mud,

Awesome looking bacon there!!!! Great color! 


I have found that with cold smoking, anywhere from 16-24 hours is my liking for bacon. I usually do it in 6-8 hour increments resting overnight in the fridge in between smokes. Will be watching for your BBB! 

Dirt


----------



## disco (Dec 26, 2013)

I bow to the Baconmeister. That looks great. I love the meat fat ratio.

Disco


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 26, 2013)

:sausage:


----------



## noshrimp (Dec 26, 2013)

I love the color. Great job!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 26, 2013)

Looks great.  I will be watching for more.

Did you cold smoke?  I didn't see where you said.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Mudslingerf2,

     That really looks great! I been thinking of doing some bacon but not comfortable with my knowledge level. I assume you cold smoked? What temps did you watch, what was your source of smoke (AMNPS?) and what wood did you use? I love hickory .......... will that work? One more question ....... I assume your used fresh pork bellies ..... is that true?


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 26, 2013)

Great job on the bacon!  So glad you liked it!  Congratulations on your new smokehouse!  Thank you so much for the thread!


----------



## woodcutter (Dec 27, 2013)

Everything looks nice and smokey! Did you get to try the hocks yet? Thanks for posting.


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 27, 2013)

Talk about an authentic start to stop delivery? BRAVO! That is sensational! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mudslinger2 (Dec 27, 2013)

bwsmith_2000 said:


> Hi Mudslingerf2,
> 
> That really looks great! I been thinking of doing some bacon but not comfortable with my knowledge level. I assume you cold smoked? What temps did you watch, what was your source of smoke (AMNPS?) and what wood did you use? I love hickory .......... will that work? One more question ....... I assume your used fresh pork bellies ..... is that true?


Bw just jump right in. My knowledge level started August of this year when I happened upon this web site. I owe all my knowledge to this website and all members who have contributed any bit of info.

That Bacon was done with the help of all of you and one could not find a better resource .

For your questions Yes it was cold smoked for sixteen hours over the course of two days. I used apple and alder, hickory will work great also. Fresh Pork bellies, he was on the hoof and into the brine within 24 hours


----------



## mudslinger2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Everything looks nice and smokey! Did you get to try the hocks yet? Thanks for posting


 Saving them for a big pot of homemade smoked baked beans.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 27, 2013)

WOWWWW...   that little piggy sure had a lot of bellies...  did you raise him or did you buy him  ? ..  how did you get the little guy to harbor so many bellies ?   :biggrin: 

all in all...  looks GREATTTTTTTTT  (Tony the Tiger vioce)....


----------



## mudslinger2 (Dec 27, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> WOWWWW... that little piggy sure had a lot of bellies... did you raise him or did you buy him ? .. how did you get the little guy to harbor so many bellies ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL That little piggy grew up along side his fat brother.  We raised them from May to December

It looks like a lot but it was only 21 lbs


----------



## humdinger (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow nice job mudslinger! Now that's what I call "local sourcing" your food! Doing bacon in pops brine is on my list of things to do in 2014. Thanks for the pics to keep me focused.


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 31, 2013)

Great looking bacon. Good post.

Chuck


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup; I concur, Great job


----------



## meat hound (Jan 3, 2014)

I love that you do it all from 'hoof to table'!  Raising, slaughtering, butchering, prepping, cooking, and (eventually) eating a hog is on my list for the next 2-3 years. Been doing chickens here and there, but nothing bigger yet. Thanks for the ongoing inspiration...

Bill


----------



## java (Jan 3, 2014)

Great job on the bacon! its gettin to be that time of year again,thanks for reminding me.

better get some bellies goin. How is pops brine, would like to try something different this year?


----------



## cpfitness (Jan 3, 2014)

i see them all nicely packaged yet my shipment must be delayed?????


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 4, 2014)

fuzzyfishin said:


> Yup; I concur, Great job


Yea what he said!!!


----------



## tc fish bum (Jan 5, 2014)

have you ever dry cured? i love the funky tang it gets. and the fact that you could leave it in your trunk in july and it will still be ok. i am intrested in a brine cure just to try the flav difference. i just have to to it when the old man aint watching, old school ky boy.and damn set in his ways. nice job, great pics


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jan 6, 2014)

tc fish bum said:


> have you ever dry cured? i love the funky tang it gets. and the fact that you could leave it in your trunk in july and it will still be ok. i am intrested in a brine cure just to try the flav difference. i just have to to it when the old man aint watching, old school ky boy.and damn set in his ways. nice job, great pics


tc I have never dry cured  I am stuck on Pops brine, its a very easy recipe  and for me I won't  change a good thing. Everyone who eats my bacon says it's the best bacon they ever eaten.


----------



## samuel trachet (Jan 6, 2014)

Great Job!!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you all for the great comments and encouragement.


----------



## backyardboss (Jan 8, 2014)

mudslinger2 said:


> tc I have never dry cured  I am stuck on Pops brine, its a very easy recipe  and for me I won't  change a good thing. Everyone who eats my bacon says it's the best bacon they ever eaten.


Good enough for me! Thanks for a great thread, something else to add to the "to try" list.


----------



## shakyleg (Jan 12, 2014)

That looks amazing. Great job. If you ever need a taste tester I am really cheap, by that I mean free. :biggrin:


----------

